# Bladder Cancer?



## julia.hale77@yahoo.com (Feb 22, 2012)

What diagnosis code would you use in this situation...Pt had bladder bx/fulguration 3 months ago.  The pathology came back as bladder cancer (TCC).  Now, the pt has a NEW bladder tumor that was bx/fulgurated.  The pathology for this particular tumor was benign.  Do I use benign bladder tumor with a hx of bladder cancer or do I still code for bladder cancer?


----------



## darlenemusser (Feb 22, 2012)

I would use benign bladder tumor with a hx of bladder cancer to bill for the benign tumor biopsy.


----------



## julia.hale77@yahoo.com (Feb 23, 2012)

That is what I was doing.  But the doc says they ALWAYS have bladder cancer & I do not agree with that statement.  I tried explaining that even if the patient was diagnosed with bladder cancer 3 months ago, this particular tumor was in fact benign. It does not seem ethical to bill bladder cancer.


----------



## darlenemusser (Feb 24, 2012)

I realize they still have bladder cancer but you are billing for the benign tumor biopsy?  Not the fulgaration 3 months prior....I guess what I am saying is I totally agree with you.  You could put the bladder cancer dx as a 2nd, 3rd or 4th dx since it is not related to this visit.


----------

